# Fosdem 2016

## xaviermiller

Hallo,

De FOSDEM 2016 is terug dit jaar, tussen de 29 en 31 januari 2016 in Brussel.

Dit jaar zal er ook een Gentoo stand aanwezig zijn!

Iedereen is welkom, voor een bezoekje of gedurende het avondetentje op zaterdag!

Meer informatie: https://fosdem.org/2016/ https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/FOSDEM_2016

----------

## Jzomer

Hey,

Ziet er cool uit! Als ik tijd heb zal ik er zijn  :Smile: 

Met vriendelijke groet,

Jordy

----------

## xaviermiller

'tja, was heel leuk  :Smile: 

Wat top was, was de affiche "Works without systemd. Choice included" : http://dilfridge.blogspot.be/2016/01/gentoo-at-fosdem-posters-systemd-arches.html

----------

## Jzomer

 *xaviermiller wrote:*   

> 'tja, was heel leuk 
> 
> Wat top was, was de affiche "Works without systemd. Choice included" : http://dilfridge.blogspot.be/2016/01/gentoo-at-fosdem-posters-systemd-arches.html

 

Haha geweldig, ik zal het aan m'n collega's  laten zien misschien dat ik ze kan over halen om een aantal servers op gentoo te draaien :3

----------

